# Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2019)

*Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2019)

*Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Ernsthaft PCGH? 

Naja, dann geht jetzt der ganze merchandise Mist wieder los und zum Fasching will wieder jeder die Elsa sein und keiner die Anna. 

MfG


----------



## Ray2015 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Verarschen???

Und wo sind die Artikel über Artikel 13?? Alter... ich koche (und zwar kein Essen) :/


----------



## Pipo093 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ernsthaft PCGH?
> 
> Naja, dann geht jetzt der ganze merchandise Mist wieder los und zum Fasching will wieder jeder die Elsa sein und keiner die Anna.
> 
> MfG



Der Merchandise Mist ist bei "Eiskönigin" noch längst nicht vorbei und voll in Fahrt.
Jedes kleine Kind will Anna oder Elsa sein


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Niemand will Anna sein!

MfG


----------



## Cobar (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Oh  ne hör auf, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. 

MfG


----------



## shootme55 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Ich lass los, lass jetzt los, die Macht ist grenzenlos...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Olaf


----------



## Cobar (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich lass los, lass jetzt los, die Macht ist grenzenlos...


Die Kälte, sie ist nun ein Teil von mir...

Ich weiß auch nicht, aber bei diesem Lied habe ich immer so schluchzende Teenies im Kopf, die schon die Rasierklinge in der Hand halten...


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*


Was geht denn mit Dir?! 

MfG


----------



## shootme55 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Hey das Lied ist Klasse! Ich hätt nur auf ein Cameo von einem Rollstuhlfahrer mit Glatze gehofft...


----------



## CastorTolagi (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Ich hatte von einem PC-Magazin jetzt eigentlich schon erwartet dass man zumindest ein paar Worte zu den fabulösen

Rays

findet.
Habt ihr etwa keine Rays gesehen. 
Die sind doch , diese Rays....


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Ich hatte von einem PC-Magazin jetzt eigentlich schon erwartet dass man zumindest ein paar Worte zu den fabulösen
> 
> Rays
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0MK7qz13bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil's so schön ist.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Genau weil es so schön ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-zXT5bIBM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pipo093 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


auf deutsch doch viel schöner 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiD3wi-ZZuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shootme55 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*

Die deutsche Sync is tatsächlich besser als das gute englische. Die deutsche Sängerin hat die wesentlich bessere Stimme, und das gilt für viele Sprachen bei dem Film. Is aber eher selten dass die Syncs besser sind als das Original.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die Eiskönigin 2: Erster Trailer zum Disneyfilm*



Pipo093 schrieb:


> auf deutsch doch viel schöner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer auf Metal Core steht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtkGluLhnGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

